# Ptsb,Did you get tracker back before present redress ?



## Penny1 (10 Aug 2015)

Hi, as title says..is there anyone else on here who had their tracker reinstated before the present redress ?
 If so ,were you offered compensation? Did you ask for compensation?
Do you feel ,based on the present redress situation,that you should have been compensated?
And would you be prepared to look for the same compensation as those who are now having their tracker issues resolved?
Do you feel that you were entitled to compensation but were too nervous / stressed to rock the boat ?
After all, our stress/ inconvience/ costs/ heartache etc are no less valid than those who are being sorted at present.


----------



## Joannmct (10 Aug 2015)

I've posted on this if you want to read them. Of course we should be included in this. I've contacted complaints dept. waiting for reply


----------



## Penny1 (10 Aug 2015)

Great thanks..as a matter of interest, Did you phone to see if you were on the redress list?
I'm thinking of doing this,and if they say no,it might be a start to say that I think I should be included in the compensation part of it..Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Joannmct (11 Aug 2015)

I phoned and I'm not on the list. I contacted the complaints dept and asked them to reopen complaint from 2012. They sent standard you'll hear from us within 20 days reply.


----------



## Penny1 (12 Aug 2015)

That's great..I'll do the same..
I would imagine if more and more of us do this ,they will have to take note.
By the way,when you got your tracker back, did you ask for compensation?


----------



## eray00 (12 Aug 2015)

I had my tracker reinstated to ECB + 3.25% in 2012. I was never offered or asked for compensation. I am currently working Padraic Kissane to have the rate revisited if successful I imagine will include a refund and compensation. Interested to know how you get on going down the complaints route.


----------



## Joannmct (12 Aug 2015)

I asked for the same terms as they are given now to be applied to my case


----------

